
Carbn.app – Passively manage your carbon footprint - j4mehta
https://www.carbn.app/
======
tristador
It's a browser extension that monitors my purchases (like plane tickets) to
compute a carbon footprint, then sells me the ability to purchase offsets, or
recommends behavior changes?

Really interesting idea, I could see this doing well.

I'd personally need a ton of detail about how it collects data. If anything is
sent back to a server then I'm out, the industry lost my trust by misleading
about data sharing/usage. Also need a ton of data about the offset I'm buying,
and what sort of cut the app takes from that purchase.

------
csb6
This reminds me a lot of Carboniferous[1], which is a project that was done
recently by another team at a hackathon I went to. They just focused on the
carbon footprint of travel, and how to minimalise the amount used in a trip
using different modes of transport. I think tech has a big opportunity to help
us optimize our resource usage and make it more concrete to think about.

[1]
[https://devpost.com/software/carboniferous](https://devpost.com/software/carboniferous)

------
ricefield
How does Carbn passively track carbon footprint? The website is scant on
details

